# Problèmes de démarrage KDE 3.1 via XDarwin.



## anto123 (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes.
Récemment j'ai télécharger Fink 0.64 pour mac os 10.2.8.
J'ai télécharger diverses applications qui fonctionnent à merveille avec XDarwin ( Xfree86 ).
Et j'ai vu dans la liste des packages que l'on pouvait installer KDE 3.1 et l'émuler.
Donc j'me suis dit tiens c'est très interressant !
Seulement ! Après l'installation du package " bundle-kde ", je n'arrive pas à le lancer j'ai essayer avec la commande " startkde " mais je recois un message " Could not start kdeinit. Check your installation. " . 
En faisant diverses recherches sur le net on parlais de fichier ".xinitrc " à modifier dans le terminal pour pouvoir le lancer et je dois l'avouer moi et le terminal pour l'instant ça fais deux, à vrai dire je ne comprends rien à ce fichier " .xinitrc " et à son utilisation pour lancer KDE et je ne prefère pas bousiller ma machine.
Alors je souhaiterais un peu d'aide pour arriver à lancer KDE ca serait super !
Merci à votre future aide


----------



## Bes (16 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,  sur le même type de machine (iMac DV 450+ avec Jaguar) j'avais installé KDE par le Fink, et pour l'utiliser correctement j'ai suivi les directives données dans "AvosMAC", édition  Hors Série N°11, pages 12 et 13, et tout a très bien marché chez moi. La manière la plus simple de lancer KDE est effectivement de lancer son "kicker" (autrement dit le dock de KDE), il faut donc faire la commande suivante via une fenêtre xterm de X11 en mode administrateur: /sw/bin/kicker
Le dock "kicker" apparaîtra alors en bas de l'écran, mais tu pourras le mettre aussi bien sur l'un des deux cotés su tu veux pour ne pas le superposer avec le Dock du OSX, ou faire l'inverse, et à partir du "kicker" toutes les fonctions de KDE seront à ta disposition sans aucun problème. Voilà, c'est très simple!


----------



## anto123 (16 Janvier 2010)

Merci bien ! Je vais essayer ta méthode tout de suite !

EDIT : Bon.. Ca ne marche pas non plus .

[anto-g3:~] antony% /sw/bin/kicker
dyld: /sw/bin/kicker Undefined symbols:
/sw/lib/libqt-mt.3.dylib undefined reference to _FT_Get_Long expected to be defined in /usr/X11R6/lib/libfreetype.6.dylib
/sw/lib/libqt-mt.3.dylib undefined reference to _FT_Get_Short expected to be defined in /usr/X11R6/lib/libfreetype.6.dylib
Trace/BPT trap

Voici ce que le xterm me dis après la commande et je ne comprend pas vraiment..


----------



## Bes (17 Janvier 2010)

Supposant que le Fink sur ton iMac est une version pour Jaguar, et que ce Fink a installé les paquets KDE sans rien perdre sur le chemin (cela peut arriver), l'environnement KDE doit marcher sans problème. Fink 0.6.4 est la dernière bonne version pour Jaguar, ainsi que FinkCommander 0.5.3 (préférable à la version 0.5.4). Si, en revanche, il manque quelque chose à ton KDE, ou alors si par mégarde tu a fais de fausse manuvres, le mieux serait de jeter dans la corbeille le dossier "sw" tout entier (si tu peux te le permettre car peut-être que tu as aussi d'autre applications que tu utilises avec X11, Gimp par exemple), et réinstaller un Fink propre (0.6.4), ainsi que FinkCommander (0.5.3), et ensuite via ce dernier réinstaller, en binaire, "bundle-kde" tel qu'il est sur la liste du Commander. Une fois ton nouveau KDE installé (c'est assez long), place le Dock du Jaguar ailleurs (si il est en bas), pour libérer la place pour Kicker, lance ensuite X11, ouvre la fenêtre "xterm", et place la commande "/sw/bin/kicker". Dans ce nouveau dock tu verras à l'extrémité gauche la lettre "K", c'est donc la porte à tout ce qui concerne cet environnement (comme sur Windows). Avec cette méthode la cohabitation avec l'interface Aqua de l'OSX est facile, et tu peux même coulisser Kicker pour libérer complètement l'écran selon tes besoins, et le remettre en place par simple clic sur une petite flèche, seul élément de KDE resté encore visible.


----------

